# senior retired police gsd needs new home



## TANKREDBUCK (Aug 20, 2006)

I received an email from a friend (this is the lady that helped us with Smoochie Bear this past winter) asking that I get this out there. I will try and copy and paste the email but as of right now this is all I know. Deb
I know of a 10yo GS who has been retired as a police dog. His owner/handler is looking to place him /her in a home for his golden years. The dog is a wonderful dog but the man cannot take him to live with him and a new GS is coming in Sept. to be his working dog. He wants his present one to finally see what it is like to live where there is grass,house , family, etc. He doesn't want him/her to lay on a concrete slab any longer. Can you get in touch with your GS people and have them reach me. I hope to be in contact with the officer tonight or tomorrow. Thanks, Hope I think the dog is a male and the officer said he would have him Neutered.

If anyones interested please let me know and I'll get you Hopes phone # or email.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Where is this dog located tankredbuck?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Also, any info about the dog would help. Does it need a special home or owner (being an x-police dog) or would a "regular" home work? Is it good with other dogs, cats, kids, people?


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Also, what kind of police work....was he a drug dog or a patrol dog with bite work...that helps.


----------



## TANKREDBUCK (Aug 20, 2006)

As I said before, I know nothing other than what I've posted. I'm waiting to hear from Hope for more information. Deb


----------



## TANKREDBUCK (Aug 20, 2006)

Mods could you please close this thread, I'm done.
Thanks, Deb


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

What's wrong? 

Call me....


----------

